# FINALLY!!! got my track plan



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello All,

As you may have all read I had been struggling with RightTrack and AnyRail software for some time. I finally took the time to research and truly find the track plan I really wanted. I found it here :

http://thevollmerfamily.com/Pennsy/

Dave Vollmer's Juniata Division track layout was exactly what I was looking for.I finally got AnyRail software working correctly and printed out my layout with the wife!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothin' beats full-scale printed plans to start one's layout. Glad to hear you've fallen in love (again!).

TJ


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looks to be a nice layout. Glad you were able to find the right track plan.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks good, be interested to see the progress.

Carl


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, and yes (again) as mentioned have fallen in love!!! Been around the corner a couple of times with these track plans, but glad I finally have the the right one.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey thats awesome!

Those numbers on the tracks are type of rails you need, correct?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Nothin' beats full-scale printed plans to start one's layout. Glad to hear you've fallen in love (again!).
> 
> TJ


Isn't that cheating?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Brik-el yes those are the model numbers of the tracks and they make laying your track so much easier than free handing it.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Fantastic, another N Scale layout and someone who has figured out that computer program from drawing a layout.


----------

